

Internet Freedom Threatened By New Restrictions  - russell
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/04/18/global-internet-freedom-_n_850520.html

======
russell
The original source:
[http://www.freedomhouse.org/images/File/FotN/FOTN2011_Handou...](http://www.freedomhouse.org/images/File/FotN/FOTN2011_Handout.pdf)

45 pages, too long to read this early in the morning. It is scary though that
the US is second best in the world when the Feds are seizing domains without
due process.

